# Problem developing



## matt_89 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi,

so my sister just developed some rolls of film for me, both were developed at the same time. One came out fine, the other was blank. I used on a camera that we know works fine and I am almost certain the film was used because it had been rolled back up into its canister.

But the film is completely blank, there doesn't appear to be any trace of exposure on it. The simple answer would be that it wasn't used but the rolls of film were used on Goodwood Revival and I am certain I used every single roll of film.

I was hoping there'll be some people here who might be able to offer some kind of explanation. As I've said, it is completely blank.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 2, 2012)

Are the markings on the edge present? The numbers and letters that describe what kind of film and so on?

It sounds like 'no' since you say 'completely blank' in which case your sister botched the development. It was never developed, probably just fixed and washed.


----------



## matt_89 (Oct 2, 2012)

No indeed. It was developed in the same drum as another roll of film that came out just fine.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2012)

How many ML of mixed developer did you sister put in the drum ? was the other roll loaded in the tank first ? if it was a Patterson tank and she only put 300ml the top roll was above the developing fluid


----------



## matt_89 (Oct 2, 2012)

No, she's experienced that problem before with medium format film and it's fairly obvious when you don't have enough fluid. 

Oh and actually, the numbering and letters of the film are on it.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2012)

Maybe the film was not loaded properly and did not advance


----------



## matt_89 (Oct 2, 2012)

I can work that one out actually. I remember having problems loading film at one point and I know what pictures should be missing if that is the case. I'll report back once the rest of the film is developed. I think that's the most likely suggestion at the moment.


----------



## amolitor (Oct 2, 2012)

If the numbering is there, then the development was at least in the ballpark. If you've not no images whatsoever, the film was never exposed. gsgary's got an excellent suggestion as to how THAT can happen.


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2012)

matt_89 said:
			
		

> I can work that one out actually. I remember having problems loading film at one point and I know what pictures should be missing if that is the case. I'll report back once the rest of the film is developed. I think that's the most likely suggestion at the moment.



When i first got my Leica M4 i had a nightmare loading it and getting it to wind round the takeup spool so i started bending the first part of the film downwards


----------



## gsgary (Oct 2, 2012)

What camera did you use ?


----------



## matt_89 (Oct 2, 2012)

That's a good idea. I'll have to start doing that with my Diana F+ if ever a roll of film gets annoying.

Anyone, I think it's pretty much established that it's a combination of me being a noob and possibly the camera's winding being a bit dodgy because I'm just scanning some film at the moment. On one section, there is a completely blank section (not sure what this could be other than the lens cap still being on) and on another section, some photos have overlapped.

For film, I use a Canon EOS 600 which works fine. It's the Pentax K1000 which is the one causing problems


----------

